# Jabber14 Installation and Configuration



## rtwingfield (Jan 28, 2011)

I have installed Jabber from ports and the following quote from the make install process indicates that all should be well:


```
Congratulations, you have installed jabberd14.

To configure jabberd14, please copy:
/usr/local/etc/jabber.xml.sample to /usr/local/etc/jabber.xml
and edit this file.

For automatic startup define in your rc.conf:
jabber_enable="YES"

If you want to use file logging instead of syslog,
confgiure this in jabber.xml and create the log directory defined there
(default log directory: /var/log/jabberd)
and change its owner/group to the user/group jabberd14 runs as
(default user: jabber, default group: jabber)

------------------------------------------------------------------------
===> Installing rc.d startup script(s)
===> Compressing manual pages for jabber-1.6.1.1_7,1
===> Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib/jabber
===> Installing ldconfig configuration file
===> Registering installation for jabber-1.6.1.1_7,1
```

During the 'make configure' step, I selected MySQL db support. When I try to connect to the Jabberd server with Pidgin, diagnostic failure messages are issued indicating failure to connect to MySQL. This is understandable because I cannot find any MySQL/Jabber database. I have assumed that the Makefile when configuring for MySQL support, would create the MySQL schema, userid, etc. (or at least prompt for them.) 

I've extensively _Googled_ and cannot fine two authors with the same advice. Apparently regarding the FreeBSD port for jabber, I need to manually create the jabber userid and passwd, set ownership and permissions, etc. That will be fine, but my dilemma is what to do about the Jabber MySQL database and tables schema. I can't find any man page or online help that describes the schema for Jabberd14 (help appreciated here  ). 

I have browsed online pages from O'Reilly's Programming Jabber, by D.J. Adams, but there are still discrepancies between Mr. Adams' description of the installation steps and what I'm finding as a result of the FreeBSD port installation.

I've tried to run the jabber.xml script from a browser (via a subnetted LAN address, 192.168.1.74:5222) . . .with the following failure:


```
<streamrror><invalid-xml xmlns='urnetf:paramsml:nsmpp-streams'/><text xmlns='urnetf:paramsml:nsmpp-streams' xml:lang='en'>Invalid 
XML</text></streamrror>
```

As I've previously mentioned, I've _Googled_ for information regarding Jabber installation, and some non-FreeBSD installation scenarios (out in the _ether_) hint at scripts that configure and install the MySQL db schema.  If this "feature" is available from the FreeBSD port . . .then I can't find it.

Again, any suggestions are most appreciated.


----------



## rtwingfield (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sidebar to Thread*

Looks like not much interest in Jabber; there's been approximately 75 views to date (no worries!); regardless, I'm curious:  Is instant messaging something of a pariah _out there_?  I confess, I've steered away from the usual suspects such as enabling MS/IM in IE, etc.  IMO, it's a portal for inconceivable abuse.  At the risk of sounding like a Luddite, I don't subscribe to anything MySpace, FaceBook, Twitter, LinkedIn, _ad nauseam_ (I'm not inclined to compromise the concept of my "right to privacy" as per the 3rd., 4th., and 5th. Amendments to the US Constitution); regardless, I perhaps envision a use for an IM application (e.g., Jabber with Pidgin), provided I can secure it via encryption and very selective access.

I look forward to any comments.


----------



## rtwingfield (Mar 6, 2011)

*Why does the Jabber Makefile not Install the MySQL database?*

RE:  The following, I've alluded to false assumptions.  The *jabber-users-agent* port installs the JUD database.  There is still an issue regarding the creation of the jabber2 db. (I'll clean this up ASAP.) 



> Jabber, an Instant Messaging (IM, e.g., *net-im/jabber*) application cannot be expected to function as advertised [if a] requisite database schema (my preference is MySQL) is *NOT* installed.  In "_Jabber speak_", the database is referred to as *Storage and Authentication Package(s)*.



   I've hacked around in the associated _config_ and Makefile(s), and found some problems (see my post,Jabberd 2.2.11 Installation and Fatal Make Problems).  Also, I have learned that the *jabber-users-agent* port must/should be installed, and included with it is a perl script to install the MySQL database.  I have assumed that the *[font="Courier New"]jabber2[/font]* make file would gather all of this up into one make system . . .perhaps front-ended with a [font="Courier New"]*make configure*[/font] interface.

RE:  my question, "What do I have to do to make [the MySQL database]?", I have found a very good source for installation help and instruction here:  Jabberd 2 Documentation Project 

Installing and configuration of Jabber is much more tedious that I expected.  I will share more after I've completed the process.


----------



## rtwingfield (Mar 13, 2011)

*Where is the MySQL Database Schema Build Script for Jabber v2+?*

The quick answer is . . .don't run [font="Courier New"]*make clean*[/font] before your manually create the database!   As promised, I'll come back and edit details when I have time, but in a "nut shell", *[font="Courier New"]make clean[/font]* wipes out the db create schema script  x(  . . .which is in the "_build_" work files.

So, after the [font="Courier New"]*make install*[/font] _congratulates_ you on a successful installation of jabber . . .you're not through; you've still got to build the MySQL database (or whatever), so don't proceed to run [font="Courier New"]*make clean*[/font] ASAP, because you'll never find the script for building the MySQL database.


FYI:  Once I've updated this thread post (for the last time), I'm going to _close_ this this thread (as far as I'm concerned) and post to this thread:  Installation of Jabber v2.2.11


----------

